# 1990 mercedes 560sel w126 bag setup



## williepee (Nov 16, 2010)

hello all, first post. was looking for a good air ride forum and i think i found it.

i want to bag my w126, but heard the issue is with the front setup. speaking with someone else about it, i do know the suspension on the front of your car the spring is forced to bend laterally and compress vertically when the suspension is compressed and the spring perches are no where near in line with each other when lowered more then stock ride height. 

seems like the bag will basically roll over on themselves in the front, not sure how saw that is.

other thing: the front sway bar, being a very integral part of the suspension geometry, WILL be the limiting factor of the drop.the sway bar will hold up the car, it literally presses against the steel frame and holds up the car when aired. 

There is no way around this unless you either modify the front spindles or make your own upper control arm setup and remove the sway bar. really don't want to destroy the way bar, they are prone to break and take ~20 hours to replace.


i dont want it to lay frame really. i'm going after the "stanced" look. springs will not go low enough, and there's no coilover made for this car.

help?


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

Lol a sway bar that takes 20 hrs to change?

The fuck is that noise every car I've had sway bars are 30 min job. 

And iv had old Chevys and new Lexus


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by williepee_@Nov 16 2010, 12:24 AM~19080014
> *hello all, first post. was looking for a good air ride forum and i think i found it.
> 
> i want to bag my w126, but heard the issue is with the front setup. speaking with someone else about it, i do know the suspension on the front of your car  the spring is forced to bend laterally and compress vertically when the suspension is compressed and the spring perches are no where near in line with each other when lowered more then stock ride height.
> ...


some pics will help?


----------



## williepee (Nov 16, 2010)

pictures:


----------



## williepee (Nov 16, 2010)

Bump....anyone?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Is the top of that spindle attached to some bracket off the shock.Or is it just a funny pic?


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

Spindle is attached with a ball joint to upper joint. Seems to be a piece with a bushing and the ball joint 

My car had similar set up but a strut instead of shock n spring


----------



## robncheal (May 12, 2010)

How wide is the stock coil. How much area is left around the coil before a you rub anything? Body your shock stuff like that. Looks like a very tall upper mount or custom mount and all done! Good luck with the build.


----------



## drunk monkey (Jan 23, 2007)

1989 560sel AMG , 6" dual 1/2" port slams all round 1/2" ascos to the front 3/4"gc,s to the rear dual viair 480,s york 210 edc with 1/2" smc check and 1/2" hydro line to the tanks 1/2"smc traps x3 2x 5gal tanks and 1x 9 gal , all linked 0/300psi oil filled tank guages ,kp component dash guages in modified pod all parts supplied by kevin at AAC


----------



## drunk monkey (Jan 23, 2007)

off set custom bag mounts up front,, relocate front shocks every thing is tight but can be done 6"bag max ,,


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## williepee (Nov 16, 2010)

thanks for the information!

i plan to do air ride on one of these wheels


http://www.vrwheels.com/oz-futura-p-3329.htmlhttp://www.vrwheels.com/oz-futura-p-3329.html
http://www.vrwheels.com/amg-made-by-oz-p-3327.htmlhttp://www.vrwheels.com/amg-made-by-oz-p-3327.html


----------



## drunk monkey (Jan 23, 2007)

to fit the york i had to trim the r/h head light backing down , you can get them in but every thing is very tight


----------



## Offalot (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey, noob here. I am very interested in this setup as I am about to embark on bagging my W126 coupe. Ive got two dropped W126's now, both via springs. This next one I want to lay lower and be able to drive it at close to stock in the winter, so bags it is. So not only would I like to see how this project pans out, I would also like to know the basics of mounting bags, sizing, what kind of brackets I would need to fabricate etc. Thanks. Hope I'm not stealing your thread


----------



## g60 cab (Mar 20, 2011)

Been searching the net for other bagged W126s but only found one other one on youtube and it's no where near as low as my setup. The tires are currently the holdup to the car being any lower as they are holding the car up when I air the car down completely. Oil pan is less than an inch off the ground. The setup took me 150+ hours to get complete/right. I also cut 2" off the front spindles to get the front to sit lower and keep the sway bar from hitting the body.

If you are still interested I might be able to lead you in the right direction.


----------

